

Ask HN: alternatives to the dashing dashboard framework? - dsyph3r

http://shopify.github.com/dashing/
======
bencevans
Some others I've come across include:

<https://github.com/oazabir/Droptiles> & <https://github.com/Anephenix/dashku>

